# Girlfriends Graduation Present Idea?



## bugle freak (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey everyone, i am needing some ideas on that special and unique highschool graduation gift for my girlfriend. What are some of your alls opinions?

thanks


----------



## Z7back-straps (Apr 22, 2010)

A pink Mission Maniac, thats what mine got but i split the cost with her sister:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Leather bound journal so she can keep her thoughts in order during her first few months in college. It's normally a big step for people so I'm sure she'd like to be able to go back and look at those first steps.

A jewelry box with a picture frame in the lid with her favorite picture of the two of you in it, maybe even a keepsake if you have something special (movie stub from your first date perhaps?)

The last one is sorta an end all if you two have been dating but the other two don't fit. A memory box of all your best times in highschool and together. A sweatshirt of yours, a scrap book, mementos and the like. Anything to remember your best time together. The kicker, of course, is to make sure you include blank pages for other great times to make her look forward to graduating.

That's just me though.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

got a price range? if money isnt a problem then go with an electric pink passion.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ring, necklace, braclet?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

A Mathews Z7 25" draw @ 70#'s, oh wait, that's what would fit me, ha ha, that would be practical but you would be dead meat, I wouldn't know, what does she like, we have to at least know that to figure out what you should get her.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

kegan said:


> Leather bound journal so she can keep her thoughts in order during her first few months in college. It's normally a big step for people so I'm sure she'd like to be able to go back and look at those first steps.
> 
> A jewelry box with a picture frame in the lid with her favorite picture of the two of you in it, maybe even a keepsake if you have something special (movie stub from your first date perhaps?)
> 
> ...


This guys got the right idea...

Id steer clear of jewlery (especially a ring)...just my 2 cents


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

A brand new car.. :car:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

its important that you get her something special. I cant think of much else but what kegan said, other than that you could ask her to marry you :shade: JUST KIDDING!!

i think you should pm kegan because hes givin you better advice than anybody on here so far, and im doing this for another friend at the moment so i cant handle two 

Chris


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

kegan is pretty much dead on. i would maybe through in something special you can both do together that is fun and will bring u two closer even more. the key is to get something that you can do together maybe some sort of a vacation if you will


----------



## k100lt (Nov 11, 2009)

*Cash*

In the many years I have wandered the dark, lonely road I have found cash is king when it comes to gifts.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kegan said:


> Leather bound journal so she can keep her thoughts in order during her first few months in college. It's normally a big step for people so I'm sure she'd like to be able to go back and look at those first steps.
> 
> A jewelry box with a picture frame in the lid with her favorite picture of the two of you in it, maybe even a keepsake if you have something special (movie stub from your first date perhaps?)
> 
> ...




wow thats good advice!


----------

